# Going to try Canadian Bacon



## lcjones228 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just bought two long pork loins. Going to cut them in 1/3.  Would like to dry cure one or two. Can I put them in vacuum sealed bag instead of a zip lock. With a vac  seal I can get the air out. Any one ever use them. Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a chamber vacuum sealer and that's what I did on my last CB. It worked great.













CB 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 23, 2014


















cb 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 12, 2014


















cb 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 13, 2014


















cb resting.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 13, 2014


















CB 22.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 15, 2014


















cb 24.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 15, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## lcjones228 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, At lease I'm not alone


----------



## alelover (Feb 4, 2015)

I vac seal mine while they cure too.


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow David, your CB looks awesome! I have to watch for a sale!


----------



## lcjones228 (Feb 4, 2015)

what type of cure do you use when you vac seal


----------

